# Shanghai royal jelly frame



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

Visited a Chinese beekeeping operation this week. Mr. Q has a lot of experience with bees and is very proud of them. He doesn't use smoke. Bees are very gentle Italian stock.










More pics here... http://zacharyfarmsllc.com/shanghai bees.htm


----------

